# Steam Works Online Error



## Stormseed (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wanted to post this and find out if anyone could help me:

Does anyone know how do you get rid of this error which comes up everytime you try to connect to Steam Online ? The error is "Unable to Load Library (SteamUI.dll)". 

I have tried almost everything to resolve this error but everything failed. I have tried registering all DLL files, removed antivirus, Installed, Uninstalled Steam, and Steam Games, nothing works. I just want to play online and thats all, nothing more  

This was supposed to be fun and I am experiencing a live nightmare...Please help if anyone has come across these types of errors whiel registering Steam Works.

Valve has been sick high time now.


----------



## Oorang (Apr 20, 2009)

Some help of the shot-in-the-dark variety, did you verify you are using a compatible OS? Also try re-registering the dll with RegSvr32.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey..
Steam is not a game, rather a gateway to play online and standalone games. They have brought in a new technology to verify licensed games and force users across the world to *buy* rather than buying pirated or cracked games. It is sort of a major breakthrough or you can term it as a new revolution ! The game is installed through a CD/DVD but it can only be pplayed after you activate it on Steam Works. It applies to both multiplayer and stand alone games. In other words, no cracks, or serials or piracy can damage or hack Steam games.

Windows XP is a great and very sensitive OS, you might know that well. I have tried everything. The game would execute with no hassles. I have even tried to execute Steam in Compatibility mode but failed again. The mods at Steampowered.com say that I have some kind of UDP port problem and you know this issue is experienced by hundreds of other users as well. 

I am going to try out one last thing tomorrow and I have kept my fingers crossed for this one


----------



## snowblizz (Apr 21, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> Hey..
> In other words, no cracks, or serials or piracy can damage or hack Steam games.


I can with utter honesty say that I don't believe that for a second. There's no "protection" a dedicated group of *******s can't force.

In my experience the only sure result is that it will give the person actually buying the game issues of some kind.

Ran into this while trying to re-play Company of Heroes. To play a single player game I need to download upgrades needed for on-line play but since the server was down it refused to let me into the game "because you needed these updates for on-line play". But I don't want to aply on-line., I want to paly a single player game, same as I did months ago, I don't need any "balancing patches" for that. 
So even while having everything needed I'm not allowed to play my own game because some server somewhere is having troubles. That made me very unhappy.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 21, 2009)

Exactly !

I look forward to play a single player initially and later after a while, switching to online. I could not play because the silly Steam would not connect throwing some kind of DLL error about its connectivity. 

Moreover, about my statement, it is very true that they (Valve) have made the chances of hacking or cracking a game very very tough because of the verification and activation now being done Online.

Ofcourse the hackers would hack it their way and make the games available on a CD or a DVD but albeit, if you look forward for technical updates and support, you will need to *buy* and *activate* your stuff on Steam Works. I dont know but in a way this good as per security measures and it sucks too in respect to playing single player sessions.

Meanwhile could we depend on ID Software or Epic ?


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh yeah ! I did it now, problem resolved 

I uninstalled F-Secure antivirus package and it was this firewall by F-Secure which blocked the ports for Steam Works. Everything works fine now and I can play my favorite games online ! Incase any users having some kind of same issues, try to check the firewall properties including the Windows Firewall. I still need an Antivirus for my PC and anyone got any tips to download a good one ? 

Peter gave me a tip of using "Superantispyware" (no real time protection in free version) and one of my cousin living in the US, he suggested me to use Spybot Search & Destroy but these are spywares and I need a free Antivirus. I guess, AVG is good, anyone ?


----------



## Domski (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

I've been using Kaspersky Internet Security for the last couple of years (along with SpyBot and Superantispyware) and other than it having a few issues with the Google Chrome browser I have found it to be an excellent product. If you shop around you can pick it up quite cheaply as well.

Dom


----------



## RoryA (Apr 21, 2009)

Why not keep F-Secure but reconfigure the firewall? Makes more sense to me than removing it!


----------



## Patience (Apr 21, 2009)

Domski - as a matter of fact - what are the issues you have had with Kasperkey and Google Chrome - I use both and am interested...


----------



## Domski (Apr 21, 2009)

The main problem I've encountered was playing YouTube and videos. It's not something that bothers me that often and generally swith to IE if I need to do but was reading on some Chrome forum that suggested it was Kaspersky related and lo and behold when I disabled it the videos played fine in Chrome. Haven't really been bothered to look into it too much with Chrome being a beta and likely to be a little flaky.

Dom


----------



## Patience (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm, that is strange. I don't seem to get that. I only asked because sometimes Chrome seems really slow (the little wheel goes round backwards for ages) but otherwise it seems fine. I wondered if Kasperthang was the issue. Maybe it is sommat else.

Thanks, though.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 21, 2009)

> Why not keep F-Secure but reconfigure the firewall? Makes more sense to me than removing it


Thanks for your input, Rory.

F-Secure does not really have an option to allow incoming and outgoing traffic so I that I could configure the firewall. Once installed, it would stop all the traffic trying to connect to the PC. Also, incase there is a way to configure the same, I would have to contact the F-Secure support & Steam Works support in order to configure and allow the ports needed by Steam to work online. Its much of a headache and I do find it easier to let go off it and install a good antivirus as a replacement. As long as the AntiVirus gives me a real time protection along with an Internet Browsing shield alongwith automatic update  downloads, I am satisfied !!

Hi Dom,

all of my friends use AVG and they say it is the best AV you could install on your computer (according to them) and I thought to give it a try and see how it works for me. I ain't really against using Kaspersky for I have to try any one at a time. Let's see how it goes else I have an option to switch to Kaspersky 

Hey Bryony,

You might want to know that using Google Chrome involves a considerable risk. Google Chrome can sell the information you enter while on webpages, atleast thats what the Google Chrome contract agreement says after installing the browser on your computer.

You may want to check out Google's Privacy Policy:
Google Chrome Privacy Policy

I would personally recommend using *Firefox* and it is the best as long as security is concerned


----------



## RoryA (Apr 21, 2009)

Anti-virus is not the same as a firewall. I trust you have at least re-enabled the Windows firewall?
There is also a school of thought that Firefox is not the best for security; apart from anything else, its increased market penetration has made it much more of a worthwhile target for hackers. Opera also had fewer security issues last time I checked.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't realize but when I checked, all of the 3 Windows Firewall options under the General tab are greyed out ?


----------



## sailepaty (Apr 22, 2009)

Is your work laptopt? If so, they are set and control by your network administrator.

Regards


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 22, 2009)

No man ! How can I play an online action first person shooter in office ?  Its my home dream computer !!!!


----------



## sailepaty (Apr 22, 2009)

If you are going to use only Windows Firewall give a look to this link. 

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/resetfwpol.htm

Regards


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah but my computer is not a stand alone. 

It is always connected to the internet and also the plethora of viruses which is talked about on the webapge, it seems that computer is under that threat hence the firewall is greyed out ? Any idea ?


----------



## snowblizz (Apr 23, 2009)

Stormseed said:


> No man ! How can I play an online action first person shooter in office ?  Its my home dream computer !!!!


I have actually seen that done once. And the guy had the gall to complain the computer wasn't quite fast enough either.

Have you ensured you are an administrator. I'd try to think harder, but I can't for the life of me remember how the XP version looked/acted anymore.


----------



## snowblizz (Apr 23, 2009)

Darn, edit window expired. I just thought of something. Looking at the KB article linked above it strikes me that if you previosuly had a F-secure Firewall it has probably programatically disabled the windows one and the uninstall has not enabled it. So if you follow those steps in the KB you should probably get the Firewall back. So its likely not a virus that did the change but the old Firewell program.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 23, 2009)

> I have actually seen that done once. And the guy had the gall to complain the computer wasn't quite fast enough either.
> 
> Have you ensured you are an administrator. I'd try to think harder, but I can't for the life of me remember how the XP version looked/acted anymore


 
This guy got lucky. Moreover, it seems that he had nothing to lose and hence was not afraid of anything.

I can properly execute the process wherein I can play hardcore action strategy in office but you know the IT Support people in our company are very bad and most importantly backstabbers. They wont do anything to your benefit unless you bribe them with something. Even after you bribe them, there is no guarantee they will let you do it..On the top of it, they have some kind of software installed, wait I will give you the name. They periodically run a process called "Belarc Analysis" and the logs they maintain, man you cannot escape ! You will get caught and the next immediate thing they will do is issue a written warning to you and the next time you are out of the company without any further arguments. 

Right now, I am not in a position to give up my job and I feel satisfied and happy playing at home at the moment. At home, you have leisure, a proper config alongwith the a ASUS Nvidia GeForce 4 8600 FX Next Generation GPU, Creative Live! Platinum Soundcard, 2.5 gigs of DDR RAM, 19" LCD from Viewsonic, Creative Cambridge Soundworks Speaker System and quiet environment. This is my heaven 

And thanks for the tip about F-Secure and I am sure gonna do the steps on the KB page on Sunday.


----------

